
Indoor Location achieves 30-cm precision with ARKit - jimiasty
http://blog.estimote.com/post/164903838345/estimote-indoor-location-positioning-achieves-30
======
jimiasty
Hi HN, This is Jakub, founder of Estimote, Inc.

We have just released and published to GitHub
[https://github.com/Estimote/iOS-Indoor-SDK](https://github.com/Estimote/iOS-
Indoor-SDK) an update to Indoor Location SDK. It does use sensor-fusion built-
it into ARKit, thus dramatically improves accuracy.

It is also possible to keep session persistence, so all mobile users in the
same location will see the same virtual objects via AR mobile apps.

